# Good 24/7 turnout wanted for gelding



## jessicabannon (26 June 2015)

Hi, I've got a 10yr old 17hh gelding with shivers, he s now getting stiff when kept in a stable so I'm looking for a permanent "retirement" home for him now. He's quiet in the field and is happy to live out as long as the horses with him are in the same boat!
Gets on with mates or geldings.
Can anyone recommend somewhere Cheshire/Lancashire/manchester way that has plenty of grazing for all year rounders, natural or real shelter.
It's a hard decision to put my big lad into retirement at his age so I really want the best setting for him 
Thanks


----------



## joulsey (26 June 2015)

I have heard wonderful things about Pendle Equestrian

http://www.pendleequestrian.co.uk/Livery.htm


----------



## jessicabannon (26 June 2015)

Thank you, I'll give them a call


----------



## BlackRider (27 June 2015)

Try Arley Hall.


----------



## Adopter (28 June 2015)

There have been posts in the past about as retirement livery in Cheshire, might be worth a Google or search on the forum threads, people were saying how well they looked after the retired horses.


----------

